# Fans  für Push Pull?



## Oce-a-lot (7. September 2015)

*Fans  für Push Pull?*

Hi,

habe mich hier extra registriert da es ein Unterforum für AIOs gibt was ich sehr gut finde . 
Ich würde mir gerne die Enermax zulegen wenn sie wieder lieferbar ist...und den Radi mit Push Pull luft versorgen.
Was für Lüfter könnt Ihr empfehlen welche mit PWM laufen? Am besten Noctua ausschließen, da ich den Sound unangenehm finde.

Falls jemand erfahrung mit eloops+2 andere gemacht hat kann er diese auch gerne nennen. 


Danke


----------



## SilentMan22 (7. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

Noctua sind eigentlich eine der besten..


----------



## Noxxphox (7. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

eloops sind für aio nich gut...hate es selbst mal...
bin dann auf nb pl2 umgestiegen...gleich ma 10°C besere temps bei gleichen bedingungen... habe sie heute noch... sind 12 stück auf meinen radis verbaut und leise sowi leistungsstark ( dabei haten die eloops mehr rpm als die pl2)
aber was für ne aio überhauot den?
und du weist das die dinger eher ein optik stat leistungsprodukt sind oder?
weil wenn du lpfter dazu kaufat usw komst du lit der hölfte des preises mit nem highendluküler auf bessere temps als mkt nem aio nieschenprodukt... ich hofe das is dir kla

nimm keine pwm di quietschen gerne...das phänomän nennt man pwm quietschen welches durch die pwm technik (pulsweitenmodulation) ensteht... bei manchen lüftern hörst dus nicht bzw kaum...andere sind enorm laut...is ne glücksache... 3pin lüfter haben dieses prob nicht


----------



## Oce-a-lot (7. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

Oke danke.

Nja nh-d15 vs enermax liqmax 240 mit push pull. der nh-d15 sieht shice aus und kostet gute 80€ und die liqmax gute 70+4lüfter 110-120...Dafür kühlt die paar ° besser und sieht gut aus. 

Wie könnte ich ohne Lüftersteuerung die Lüfter Regeln?


----------



## Noxxphox (7. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

die liqquidmax ist nicht beser...kanst du absolut knicken...
gleichaif ja...aber in der regel versägen lukü highendküler die aios...glaub mir habe mich dazu mal intensiv informiert... und tus jetzt ab und an noch... und das ding topt den nh-d15 nicht...
also was wilst du? leistung oder optik? weil bei beidem oder n beserer kompromis aus veiden läst sich zu nem besseren p/l sicher finden....
wi wärs mit am mainboard regeln :O... meist nicht soooo optimal durchfürbar aber das biligste...
oder kanst die ne aquaero mal anschauen wi ich es hab... regelt automatisch nach selbst erstelten kurven


----------



## Oce-a-lot (7. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

Gekühlt werden soll ein 5820k mit oc werten von bis ca 4,5ghz je nach dem was 24/7 läuft und nicht zu viel spannung braucht. Ideal wäre natürlich richtige wakü aber die ist mir zu teuer. Daher gerne andere Vorschläge falls es noch etwas gibt das ich nicht kenn .
Effizens vs Optik? Wenn Enermax 1° wärmer sein sollte dann trotzdem den. Hab ein Sichtfenster und das soll nicht zugemauert werden von dem riesen CPU kühler .  

Aso wenn du dich damit auch beschäftigt hast. Falls du ein paar enermax liqmax tests hast. Les ich mir auch gern durch. 

Hier z.b mit nh-d15 mit stock lüfter 
Enermax Liqmax II 240mm AIO CPU Cooler Review - Page 4 of 5 - eTeknix

(Ich selbst hab eine alte h100 push pull, wenn ich das mit den 3pin irgendwie gesteuert bekomm nehm ich vllt meine typhoon lüfter wieder die sind auch sehr gut )


Danke


----------



## Noxxphox (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

naja die erfarung mit aios + test sagenhalt das der noctua meist beser ist.... ich würde da auf q review nich vil geben... zumal ich das nichma besonders gut finde....
ich vergleiche wen immer so viele wie möglich an reviews ... leider habe ich aktuel keine zeit dazu... bevor du jedoch kaufst...soltest du das wirklich tun...setzt dich damit richtig auseinander...
weil die meisten die auf aios setzten wechselten wider auf lukü oder dann auf wakü... grund: temps höher oder gleichhoch wie mit alter külung und dazu sauteuer wegen extralüftern

und vor allem ein 5820k da solte man auf ne ordentliche kühlung setzen


----------



## S!lent dob (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

NB Black Silent pro, mit nem handelsüblichen Y-Adapter geregelt übers MB.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

Bin kein Fan der Noiseblocker Black Silents....die haben sehr sehr oft Lagergeräusche (ab und an kann man sie durch einlaufen beseitigen). Imo keine Chance gegen die Noctuas.
Eloops kann man für pull nehmen, nicht für push, ich würde mich bei den noctua, noctua redux, alpenföhn wingboost 2 oder aerocool dead silence umsehen


----------



## jkox11 (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*



Oce-a-lot schrieb:


> Gekühlt werden soll ein 5820k mit oc werten von bis ca 4,5ghz je nach dem was 24/7 läuft und nicht zu viel spannung braucht.



Lol, das wird ja spannend mit ner AiO  

Wenn du viel übertakten willst, dann kauf dir ne richtige Wakü anstatt diese Wasserkasten.


----------



## Noxxphox (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bin kein Fan der Noiseblocker Black Silents....die haben sehr sehr oft Lagergeräusche (ab und an kann man sie durch einlaufen beseitigen). Imo keine Chance gegen die Noctuas.
> Eloops kann man für pull nehmen, nicht für push, ich würde mich bei den noctua, noctua redux, alpenföhn wingboost 2 oder aerocool dead silence umsehen


also das kan ich widerum nich bestätigen... hab 16stück davon verbaut... 12 auf radis 4 so zur frischluftversorgung... die sind ale leise...auch bei allen im freundeskreis die fast alle auf die lüfter setzn...
ev haten die review leuts da pech...kan mich aber null beklagen


----------



## S!lent dob (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

Sind meine ersten beiden, was Lauf und Lagerruhe angeht kann ich als Reverenz die Be Quiet Silent Wings 1 (Gehäuse*be*lüfter) heran ziehen: Da ist kaum ein Unterschied festzustellen, bin Mega zufrieden, auf voller Drehzahl sind die NB zwar minimal lauter, bzw. der Luftstrom ist lauter, was aber wohl daran liegt das auch mehr Luft bewegt wird.


----------



## Deeron (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

wenn es schon eine aio sein soll, würde ich persönlich die liqtech 240 von enermax empfehlen. Von allen Aio´s die ich hier habe, hat sie die besten temperatur und lautstärkeergebnisse geliefert.


----------



## Oce-a-lot (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*



Deeron schrieb:


> wenn es schon eine aio sein soll, würde ich persönlich die liqtech 240 von enermax empfehlen. Von allen Aio´s die ich hier habe, hat sie die besten temperatur und lautstärkeergebnisse geliefert.



Das ist ne Überlegung Wert. Hab mich auch schon gefragt was jetzt den Unterschied zwischen der tech und der neueren liqmax macht. Hast du die Liqmax auch ?


----------



## Deeron (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

nope. aber enermax selbst (also nicht die firma, sondern mitarbeiter) sagt, dass die liqtech die stärkere und höherwertigere von beiden ist. bei de rpumpe angefangen, bis hin zu den lüftern. die liqmax kommt dem lepa aquachanger sehr nahe. lepa ist auch eine tochter von enermax. und die aquachanger aio habe ich auch hier. die ist von der pumpe her minimal lauter, gehäuse aus kunststoff etc.


----------



## Oce-a-lot (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*



Deeron schrieb:


> nope. aber enermax selbst (also nicht die firma, sondern mitarbeiter) sagt, dass die liqtech die stärkere und höherwertigere von beiden ist. bei de rpumpe angefangen, bis hin zu den lüftern. die liqmax kommt dem lepa aquachanger sehr nahe. lepa ist auch eine tochter von enermax. und die aquachanger aio habe ich auch hier. die ist von der pumpe her minimal lauter, gehäuse aus kunststoff etc.



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Die werd ich wohl nehmen, da ich schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe, 
weil mir der Kühlblock und die Dicken Alu Ärmchen gefallen haben, diese und der Radiator selber sehen sehr stabil aus, 
die reviews sahen auch gut aus und die Abmessungen sind gleich+sie ist gerade verfügbar und die liqmax nicht...

Ich weiß nicht warum die AIOs so gehated werden aber ich mag sie. Meiner meinung nach kühlen sie besser als jeder Luftkühler, dafür kosten sie auch mehr.
Sie liegen im Mittelfeld zwischen high end luft und richtiger Wakü, sowohl von der Leistung als auch vom Preis. (Meine Einschätzung/Erfahrung)

Mal sehen wie sich die Enermax schlägt und nochmal Danke für alle Tipps und Meinungen.

Lüfter werd ich wohl die Black Silent versuchen.


----------



## Deeron (8. September 2015)

*AW: Fans  für Push Pull?*

Versuch erstmal die lüfter die dabei sind. Wenn du nicht gerad ewelche mit pwm-klackern erwischt sind die mehr als brauchbar. Man kann sie ja auch in der maximaldrehzahl durch einen schalter an der rückseite begrenzen. Das mit einer halbwegs guten lüftersteuerung vom mb reicht schon aus. Auch die pumpe kannst du bei der liqtech direkt ans mainboard anschließen und regulieren. Meine lief allerdings immer auf maxim, da sie nicht hörbar ist. Von der liqtech  habe ich mich nur verabschiedet, weil ich ne richtige wakü inzwischen habe.


----------

